# Overnight Parking Dover



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Can anyone give precise directions to Marine Parade to avoid the restricted width access. Thanks


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike J

The following is an extract from a previous posting that I have saved.

Marine Parade is just a road, very wide with ample parking either side. Do not try to enter into marine parade coming from the ferry terminal direction, you need to go past this because of a width restriction. You might get through depending on your width. I seem to remember you go to the next lights or roundabout and turn left. You will need to go back the same way the next morning. Their is plenty of room to turn on marine parade, even for a U turn. Looking at the above map, you need to use *Wellesley Road *to get onto and exit Marine Parade. Hope this helps.http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=727

Hope this helps


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MikeJ

I saw that you had also posted in the Continental touring Info forum with almost the same question



MIKEJ said:


> We want to park our motorhome overnight on Marine Parade, Dover. Can anyone give us directions as there seems to be some confusion about restricted width on one of the exits from the roundabout?


Both the Marine Parade and The Esplanade parking/overnighting places are described in the campsite database and are on the campsite map.
Here are the links to the entries:

The Marine Parade <<<
The Esplanade <<<

I am sure someone will know the answer to your question and will reply ... or maybe PM the writers of either of the reports ...they have used them so must know... :wink:

By the way I have removed your duplicate post in the Continental touring Info forum... It is best to stick with one forum location when asking for help otherwise it just fragments the answers...

Mike

P.S. If you click on the link to the Marine Parade and then zoom right in on the small map you can clearly see Wellesley Road ( as mentioned by Brisey) :wink:

P.P.S maybe if someone knows about this it would be helpful to add it to the campsite entry as a review.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You can overnight on Marine Parade see http://www.theaa.com/travel/mapfinder/search.do check the restrictions on the street parking.

It's only a few minutes from the docks. Postcode CT16 1LW.

Don


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*We Did It*

We overnighted on Marine Parade twice in April and can vouch for its safety. reasonable parking charges before 6pm but after 6pm FREE!
Police do travel along frequesntly but only seemingly checking everyone is OK.
Waking so close to the sound of the waves and the beach is always a treat too.
Very Quiet and a peaceful night both ways.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Speedferries are now using the Hoverport. If you follow the signs to Speedferries from the roundabout on the main road it will take you down to Marine Drive on the left.
Talking to a policeman who was patrolling the Parade he said it is now an alcohol free zone which gives them a chance to contol the yobs who congregate on the beach at weekends in the summer. 
Cheers Sid


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We always use the Canterbury Park and ride motorhome stopover it is 3 quid for 24hrs with water, toilet dump and toilets. You also get free use of the park and ride buses into the city for all of you and it is cctv monitored. Not forgetting the pub on the island that does food.


----------

